# Lenovo Laptop Can't Access Websites?



## keetongu2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a Lenovo Z510 Ideapad running on Windows 8.1

This morning, after booting it up, I found that it was having this weird connectivity problem. Every browser that I used: I couldn't access any websites at all. At first, I could still connect to Google, but right now I can't load any page without either:

a) The page is not responding

b) Or this weird beige page with a transparent rectangle in red on top

I've tried to use different Wi-Fi connections as well, but the problem remains. I've also tried disabling and reenabling my adapter, deleting and reinstalling it from Device Manager, and diagnosing/troubleshooting. Nothing works.

The odd thing is that my wireless connection _is _there. The computer recognizes it, and I can still use other software that access the Internet, e.g. downloading games on Steam.

What I can't seem to do is that my browsers are unable to access any websites. I've never had this problem before. I guess it could be an update problem, since there was a recent Win8 one.

Help?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello keetongu2

What Firewall and security programs do you have on your computer?

Do you have more than one account on the laptop? If you have another account does the same issue appear?

Can you please open up *Command Prompt* and run *Ping google.com*. Please post back with the results


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Also check the proxy settings on each browser. If the proxy server is enabled turn them off. The LAN settings should be set on "Automatic"


----------

